# messagerie orange et safari



## wagner (14 Mai 2007)

bonsoir

depuis ce matin ,et la nouvelle page d"acces à orange,je n'arrive pas depuis cette derniere à rentrer dans ma messagerie.
quand je clique sur ma méssagerie une fenètre apparait me disant que mon navigateur ne possede pas les cookis nédessaire.j'utilise safari et jusqu"à présent tout fonctionnait bien.y a t-il un problème chez orange?ou mon navigateur version 1.3.2 est-il dépassé?

merci pour vos répones,amicalement.


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Mai 2007)

Bonsoir

J'ai la derni&#232;re version de Safari, et je confirme que la messagerie Orange passe mal. En revanche, &#231;a passe sans probl&#232;me quand j'utilise Firefox ou Opera.

Sous Safari, j'ai des messages du type "_Il semble que votre navigateur n'accepte pas les cookies, pour les activer, rendez&#8211;vous sur l'Assistance Orange._", mais aussi "_Le fonctionnement de la messagerie est momentan&#233;ment perturb&#233;. Merci de renouveler ult&#233;rieurement votre op&#233;ration._" ...

Comme j'avais r&#233;gl&#233; Safari de mani&#232;re &#224; ce qu'il n'accepte que les cookies provenant des sites consult&#233;s, par curiosit&#233; j'ai chang&#233; le param&#233;trage pour qu'il les accepte tout le temps... Et maintenant &#231;a marche !!!!

Je pense que la raison est qu'Orange fournit maintenant des cookies depuis un site diff&#233;rent de celui de la page consult&#233;e (de _*webmail*.orange.fr_ au lieu de _*www*.orange.fr_).


Il y a donc deux solutions:
- autoriser tout le temps les cookies dans Safari (au d&#233;triment de la s&#233;curit&#233
- changer de navigateur pour se connecter &#224; la messagerie d'Orange.


----------



## wagner (14 Mai 2007)

bonsoir
"Il y a donc deux solutions:
- autoriser tout le temps les cookies dans Safari (au détriment de la sécurité)
- changer de navigateur pour se connecter à la messagerie d'Orange."

éffectivement, moi aussi avec firefox pas de problème.j'ai donc autorisé les cokies tout le temps,merci pour le remede.
amicalement.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Mai 2007)

wagner a dit:


> bonsoir
> "Il y a donc deux solutions:
> - autoriser tout le temps les cookies dans Safari (au détriment de la sécurité)



tu peux préciser ta pensée " au détriment de la sécurité":mouais: 
les cookies ne sont que des traceurs
Rapport avec la sécurité?
( à part certains qui aident à la mémorisation d'identifiants , je vois pas)


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Mai 2007)

Par "s&#233;curit&#233;" j'entends au moins "protection de la vie priv&#233;e" (&#231;a c'est s&#251;r) voire plus (&#231;a c'est hypoth&#233;tique). Sur PC, les cookies ont &#233;t&#233; pendant un temps le point de communication privil&#233;gi&#233; avec l'ext&#233;rieur pour les virus, les spywares et autres rootkits (on pouvait aller jusqu'&#224; t&#233;l&#233;charger du code ex&#233;cutable et &#224; le lancer avec un stack overflow bien plac&#233; ou une fonction trop permissive).

M&#234;me sur Mac, on n'est pas &#224; l'abri d'une faille de s&#233;curit&#233; ou d'un malware d&#233;guis&#233; en logiciel inoffencif. M&#234;me si l'ex&#233;cution d'un code t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; &#224; l'insu de l'utilisateur n'est pas forc&#233;ment &#224; l'ordre du jour (mais c'est encore &#224; voir!) l'&#233;vasion silencieuse d'informations priv&#233;e via des sites web visit&#233;s est toujours possible par ce biais. Ce n'est d'ailleurs pas pour rien que les deux options de d&#233;sactivation des cookies existent sur Safari (tout comme la d&#233;sactivation de Java et de JavaScript).


----------



## Mactoubeau (15 Mai 2007)

Hum... je crois que c'est général.
En plus je ne peux plus envoyer de message depuis Mail. Je ne sais pas si c'est lié... à voir.


----------



## Inor (15 Mai 2007)

Bonjour.

Curieusement, je n'ai pas ce Pb, avec Safari.  
Pourtant, " les fen&#234;tres surgissantes sont bloqu&#233;es" !
Par contre, je continue &#224; ne pas pouvoir acc&#233;der &#224; "page perso" avec Safari ( je ne suis pas reconnu ), alors qu'avec FireFox, &#231;a marche.


----------



## karlovako (11 Août 2010)

hello
j'ai le meme probeme impossible d'alle ds webmail donc j'ai trouve cette solution aller sur la page  http:/webmail.orange.fr puis lui mettre un signet et c'(est ok

voila si ca peut vous aidez


----------

